
Anatomy of a Hadoop Project Failure - eszikora
https://www.datanami.com/2017/03/17/anatomy-hadoop-project-failure/
======
bcbrown
> The main reasons for choosing Hadoop were scale, a desire to unify data, and
> technical curiosity on the part of Blackboard engineers.

> Blackboard was moving JSON data exhaust from a relational database into
> Hadoop and then back out into a Postgres database, where it could be analyze
> using SQL.

Looks like the wrong tool for the job. I like this quote at the end:

> It’s free like a puppy, not free like a beer.

